# Pericle's Odeon



## Brian G Turner (Apr 18, 2003)

Some news that may be of interest: 

The Theatron project has made a computer re-contruction of the indoor theatre that Pericles built - his Odeon - which at the time was the largest roofed structure in Ancient Greece.

Anyway, here at the articles:

Ancient Odeon gave restricted Views

Theatron homepage

Pericles Odeion (major info site site)


----------



## Brian G Turner (Apr 21, 2003)

Hm...I tried to run the Theatron file for the virtual tour of Pericles's Odeon, but it said I was missing a .dll

Hm...I'll look at the site again.


----------

